
Suddenly, Microsoft says you can't use Windows 7 and 8.1 on your new PC Idiots - workerIbe
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3023533/microsoft-windows/microsoft-support-windows-10-new-hardware-itbwcw.html
======
a3n
Not everyone, not even most, but a lot of people and companies will be capable
of running linux and be done with it. The big deals will be Word, Excel and
other enterprisy tools. But just because a few people in a company us those
three doesn't mean that _everyone_ has to run the OS that runs those.

This would be helped if people would realize that we don't need "professional"
level word processors for everyone. Plain text or .rtf would really suit most
needs. I'm leaving off Libre Office, because that's huge and the features
would slow adoption.

Plain text, rtf + export to PDF when you need a bit of formatting, and that
should do it for most people, they just don't realize it.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10917473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10917473)

~~~
r721
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10918462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10918462)

